# Siblings



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Wouldn't it be fun to find our Hav's siblings via this forum? Has anyone made such a connection?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, oh yes, there are several siblings here on the forum!
In fact, Tillie has 2 or 3 - 1/2 siblings who rarely post and a FULL sibling, Murphy, who's mom posts frequently!  only wish we lived closer to each other!!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Very awesome. I would love to find Ci Ci's siblings.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

My Rango is one of Tillie's 1/2 siblings. He is so much bigger than she is that it is hard to believe. LOL


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

That would be cool... I would love to find Oscar's siblings if possible


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I found Scudder's littermate here. In fact, I looked at his littermate, Rudy, but decided to go with Scudder. I had pictures of Rudy as a newborne I was able to share with his owner.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

How would you recommend I go about finding my Ci Ci's sibs?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is half brother of Ch SS Twinkle Little Star ROM (Pam and Tom's Twinkle). They were both sired by Ch Katrina's Charmer of Manfred ROMX in 1997. Tyler's Mom was the Witty Lady de Cuba. I know he has lots of Starborn relatives on the forum, but is there anyone else out there who is a sibling or half sibling of his? It would be fun to know.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

PebblesPages said:


> How would you recommend I go about finding my Ci Ci's sibs?


I don't know. For me it was just chance.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sashamom said:


> My Rango is one of Tillie's 1/2 siblings. He is so much bigger than she is that it is hard to believe. LOL


lol, YES, I knew there were others but couldn't remember off the top of my head!! How big is Rango now adays!?? They have the same mom, right?? Perdita?
for me, it was just chance as well ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PebblesPages said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to find our Hav's siblings via this forum? Has anyone made such a connection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Kodi has several relatives on the forum too... a number of half sibs, and a great uncle, (sort of... I think he is Kodi's grandmother's half brother... YOU figure THAT relationship out!:laugh as well as his breeder, who represents his mom and dad and any number of other relatives!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PebblesPages said:


> How would you recommend I go about finding my Ci Ci's sibs?


I met Kodi's breeder via the forum, and since then, a number of other forum members have gotten Starborn pups, and a couple more have joined after they got a Starborn pup or while they were waiting. Then Mary and Tyler found us and joined the forum... I think Tyler is the oldest of Kodi's close relatives represented on the forum, other than Twinkle, who lives with the Kings (Kodi's breeders) Actually, I think Tyler is one of the oldest Havs on the forum!

Maybe if you tell us who your breeder is, someone else will come forward and say if they have a pup from there too. And, of course, you can look up your dog's entire pedigree if you have her registered name. (or that of both parents)


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I got Riley from Cara Rutzel of Levittown, NY. His sire is CH Twins Son of Freedom, his dam is CH Velocity's Sashay This Way. Anyone else? This could be fun!


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

Tino comes from Alderon Farm in Toledo WA, breeder Stephanie Penner. Sire is Ketan and dame is Jiamei. Litter born 8/27/12 (4 mos old today!).

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

I got Ciara from a pet shop in Las Vegas. The breeders are Linda J. Fromm & John M Fromm. They are from Kansas City. Ciara was born Sept 2, 2012.

Sire: J-L Bo Fox
Dam: JL Charity


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is a picture of Scudder and me. 
The other picture is Rudy, Scudders literate. They look alike!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

opps. wrong picture. That is my silly brother Freddy and his dog Freddy! He walks him wearing that shirt because it looks so much like his dog. My brother is a total clown!

Here is the picture of me and Scuds


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> opps. wrong picture. That is my silly brother Freddy and his dog Freddy! He walks him wearing that shirt because it looks so much like his dog. My brother is a total clown!
> 
> Here is the picture of me and Scuds


 That was funny my first thought was wrong picture then I thought maybe you had a sex changeound: You are far prettier than your brother .He looks like a nice guy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PebblesPages said:


> I got Ciara from a pet shop in Las Vegas. The breeders are Linda J. Fromm & John M Fromm. They are from Kansas City. Ciara was born Sept 2, 2012.
> 
> Sire: J-L Bo Fox
> Dam: JL Charity


Unfortunately, pet store puppies are almost always from puppy mills, and are rarely registered with AKC. If not, it will be almost impossible to find her siblings, who may have been sold to pet stores, or over the internet, all over the country.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I got Max from Cornerstone up near Sacramento California = don't know if anyone else has one of theirs .... I would love to know if Max has any siblings on here ???? His information is:

DOB: 7/17/08
Sire: CH Gyoparosi Lonfur Ivan TR2683422
Dam: Cornerstone Golden Gala TR54124701


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> opps. wrong picture. That is my silly brother Freddy and his dog Freddy! He walks him wearing that shirt because it looks so much like his dog. My brother is a total clown!
> 
> Here is the picture of me and Scuds


Gee, Linda, I THOUGHT you'd done something new with your hair!!!ound:


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar is a Los Perritos pup. General Bradley is his father, and Wee Maggie is his mother (I have to look at his papers to see their full names). He was born 5/8/2012. Buzzy was originally from a pet store, and then I took him in from his original owners..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ummmmm, HOW did a Los Perritos puppy get IN a pet store????


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar isn't from a pet store, he is from Florida... that was someone else that got their pup from a pet store. Buzzy's original owners got him at a pet store, before I took him in. Buzzy is 9 years old and has been with me for 7 years, Oscar is almost 8 months old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Buzzys Mom said:


> Oscar isn't from a pet store, he is from Florida... that was someone else that got their pup from a pet store. Buzzy's original owners got him at a pet store, before I took him in. Buzzy is 9 years old and has been with me for 7 years, Oscar is almost 8 months old.


ohhhhhh, sorry! got my brain confused!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

krandall said:


> Unfortunately, pet store puppies are almost always from puppy mills, and are rarely registered with AKC. If not, it will be almost impossible to find her siblings, who may have been sold to pet stores, or over the internet, all over the country.


Ciara is AKC and she has rather recent champions in her blood line according to the AKC documents. Ms. Ciara's is no puppy mill pup.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I got Max from Cornerstone up near Sacramento California = don't know if anyone else has one of theirs .... I would love to know if Max has any siblings on here ???? His information is:

DOB: 7/17/08
Sire: CH Gyoparosi Lonfur Ivan TR26834202
Dam: Cornerstone Golden Gala TR54124701

Any siblings out there ????


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Gee, Linda, I THOUGHT you'd done something new with your hair!!!ound:


LOL!!!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

This is such a great idea!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PebblesPages said:


> Ciara is AKC and she has rather recent champions in her blood line according to the AKC documents. Ms. Ciara's is no puppy mill pup.


Good to know. It is highly unusual to be able to buy a quality pup thru a pet store. You were lucky! (of course quality of the breeder says nothing about how much we love our little ones after we have them... I'm sure she is a wonderful pet!!!)

If she's AKC registered, you should be able to look up her pedigree on line. If you know the registered names of her parents and grandparents, there's a better shot that someone here will recognize a name. Were the names you listed for her parents their registered names or their "pet" names. (for example, Kodi's father's pet name is "Posh", but his registered name is "CH Starborn Black Tie Affair")


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't want to imply that Ciara isn't a lovely puppy, and I am sure that you love her to pieces, and she sure looks adorble. But with just a very little internet research, I was able to find the Fromm's. They clearly are puppy mill breeders.

http://cavachondogs.multiply.com/journal/item/3422/Oak-Trail-Hybrids

Don't feel bad... You are not the first (or unfortunately, the last) to be taken in by a pet store who tells their buyers that the puppies are bred by "a wonderful family in the midwest". The important thing is that in the future, if tou choose to get another dog, you will hopefully have learned to buy directly from a reputable breeder.

Reputable breeders do not sell puppies to pet stores.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Seriously, I already read up on my breeders. Pretty hilarious to say the least. I don't have an issue with my breeder or Hav and I have not been taken by anyone....but if it makes you feel better, Hav at it. LOL!!

I could go on but I'mNotInterested.Com.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Good luck with that attitude and your pup! I hope she's all that you believe her to be...It took me 41 years of dogs (and so many sad stories) and experience to learn the value of a GOOD breeder to get a healthy pup and (hopefully) many years with my love-girls! Cause there ain't nothin' worse then loosin' your babies WAY before their time!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. It happens to the best of us...even me! I never even knew what a puppymill was 8 years ago. I was buying my first dog and didn't realize I was dealing with a broker. She actually cared for these pups though. She would go get what people were looking for because she felt she was saving a life. Then she would sell them as if she bred them herself. When Bella came down with a liver shunt and mouth problems costing over 5000.00, the lady gave me my 1750.00 back that I paid for Bella. I didn't figure out she was a broker until I did some investigation. I did respect the fact she cared enough to give me my money back. I know Bella's brother ended up with a liver shunt too. I know for a fact the lady did the surgery on her brother, Bubba.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I did a quick search on Linda fromm/ havanese and she does show up on a website called: http://www.petshoppuppies.org

Their Kennel appears to have violations way back in 2004, I didn't linger to find more dirt on them there, but judging that they have 186 adult dogs, I'd say they really aren't a small family breeder..

There is a link on google about complaints regarding THe Fromm's:

http://www.petshoppuppies.com/report.asp?ID=48A1294

_



Description: JOHN & LINDA FROMM

Adult dogs 186 
Weaned Puppies 14 
Puppies 47

Click to expand...

_


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> opps. wrong picture. That is my silly brother Freddy and his dog Freddy! He walks him wearing that shirt because it looks so much like his dog. My brother is a total clown!
> 
> Here is the picture of me and Scuds


That is so cute that Freddy has a dog named Freddy !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL. He only did it to be funny! He loves to see peoples reactions.


----------

